# Make your own flash diffuser.



## Keatofoto (Mar 24, 2011)

Well hello friends. I was shooting today and I found my self in a pickle. I wanted to light my subject with a flash but I still wanted her surroundings to be exposed well. I have really no experience working with flash. So I called a buddy of mine and asked what he does because he only shoots with flash. He told me about flash diffusers. Seeing how I did not have time to run to the store I googled how to make my own. And it is so simple! All you have to do is cut some paper to fit your flash, or fold if that is your preference. Now depending on how much light you want on the subject is also your preference, but if you want it a little darker you can just add a layer of paper. And then use some rubber bands to hold it in place in front of your flash. I know easy right? Maybe I sound like a newbie for this. But it sure helped me. And I hope it helps you too! Take care all.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 24, 2011)

i'm glad you were able to make a quick fix. a diffuser is one useful piece of photography. what i did before was cut an empty rubbing alcohol bottle in half, and used the bottom end as a diffuser with a little white cloth taped to the base. it worked well for that time. 

then gary fong basically did the same thing and sold it as a product -_____-


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 24, 2011)

I dont think you understand how a flash really works.  If you want it darker, then lower the power your flash.  Dont just diffuse it even more.  That will just eat up your battery.  If you want to really diffuse it, you need to make the diffuser a lot bigger than the flash.  You want to make the light source to be a lot bigger (like chinese lantern vs a small LED light).  Thats how you avoid harsh light.  Or better yet, bounce your flash.


----------



## Keatofoto (Mar 24, 2011)

I saw that on there too. There are hundreds of ways to make them. And so useful. I just picked the first one I saw at the time. To be honest I dont think I will ever buy one know. I can make some that work just as well. I like the one you mentioned more. I just didnt have the resources at the time.


----------



## Keatofoto (Mar 24, 2011)

And its not that I dont understand how they work. I didnt mean darker. I was talking about more contrast. For what I was doing it worked fine. But like I said. I have never really worked with flash. I prefer natural light. I just got my flash. I have just been messing around with it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 24, 2011)

My advice is, dont diffuse it. Start bouncing. Diffusing sucks. 9 out of 10 of people who diffuse the flash usually dont really know how the flash works with On Camera Flash. It hurts you more than it helps you (drain batter faster, slower recharge). I would only diffuse my flash with umbrella or big soft box. But that is for off camera flash. I dont diffuse on camera.


----------



## Keatofoto (Mar 25, 2011)

Well since I posted this thread I have been messing around with it. I have to say I prefer bouncing the flash. Thanks for your input. Im still working on the technical stuff with it. Getting the hang of it. Im thinking of a series I can do with it. Once I shoot it I will put them up and you guys can tell me what you think.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Schwettylens.  Putting something in front of your flash to diffuse it, doesn't really give much benefit to the quality of the light.  

One of the problems with a flash unit, is that it's fairly small, which gives us a hard light.  So to soften the light, you need to make it larger (you could also move it closer to the subject, but when it's on-camera, that's not usually the best option).  Many people tend to think that by diffusing the flash, they are getting softer light...but that's only true, in as much as the diffusion material is larger than the flash head.  
Also, no matter how much you diffuse or enlarge the on-camera flash, it's still just frontal (flat) lighting.

That's why bouncing makes such an improvement.  Firstly, it greatly increases the size of the light source, because the new light source is the wall/ceiling that you are bouncing off of.  Secondly, it changes the direction of the light, so that you probably don't have frontal lighting anymore.


----------



## sierramister (Mar 25, 2011)

I use an index card with a rubber band to give me fill and bounce!


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 25, 2011)

WOO!


----------



## Smitty91 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm guessing based on the way this thread went, most would be in favor of the light scoop digital photography pop-up flash Olympus Nikon Fuji Canon Pentax with it's bounced light over the Puffer - Pop-Up Flash Diffuser - Featured Products with it's diffused light.


----------



## Rocan (Apr 3, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> My advice is, dont diffuse it. Start bouncing. Diffusing sucks. 9 out of 10 of people who diffuse the flash usually dont really know how the flash works with On Camera Flash. It hurts you more than it helps you (drain batter faster, slower recharge). I would only diffuse my flash with umbrella or big soft box. But that is for off camera flash. I dont diffuse on camera.


 
going to disagree with you a bit here... If you've ever shot outdoor portraits using an on camera flash, you would see why a diffuser would be useful for an on camera flash. 

though i will agree on other points; off camera flash with large softbox is best, and bouncing a flash is also very useful (but not always possible!).


----------

